# kandy Apple Red VS Kandy BrandyWine



## countryraptunes (Nov 28, 2005)

what's up yall i need some pics to see if kandy apple red, is the not same color as kandy brandywine(base coat=gold), and also kandy brandywine(base coat= black)
i just need some pics or advice is much better, 

Thank yall
GO LONGHORNS
SEE YALL ON 6 ST. ON JAN 4


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what'cho askin. they are different colors. brandywine is darker, apple red is more...punchy, vivid. they are both bad ass. no pics though , sorry


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and you can also make brandywine look like candyapple....with a silver base and a certain amount of coats


so what are you asking :dunno:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

candy apple redover gold base


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's brandywine over a gold base.....i know bad pic.........


http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sniper4_0_3/...77b.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

did you kandy paint your welding helmet.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

kandy brandywine over silver base and gold ultra mini flakes


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by countryraptunes_@Dec 11 2005, 01:21 AM~4382324
> *what's up yall i need some pics to see if kandy apple red, is the not same color as kandy brandywine(base coat=gold), and also kandy brandywine(base coat= black)
> i just need some pics or advice is much better,
> 
> ...


heres a pic of brandywine over black base


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

heres candy apple red i think its a gold base not sure tho forgot what my homie said the base color was


----------



## countryraptunes (Nov 28, 2005)

say abe0027 that pic of that kandy bandywine over black base, do you have a clear shot than that cause i really can't tell, also, thanks guys for the pics and advice, and please do add your advice and your pics, so i can see what color i can go with, cause im thinking kandy brandywine over back base


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by countryraptunes_@Dec 11 2005, 10:41 PM~4387003
> *say abe0027 that pic of that kandy bandywine over black base, do you have a clear shot than that cause i really can't tell, also, thanks guys for the pics and advice, and please do add your advice and your pics, so i can see what color i can go with, cause im thinking kandy brandywine over back base
> *


thats the best shot that i have of it in the sun i got more pics of it but you cant really tell that its brandywine. it looks just black, let me find the pics real quick


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

brandywine over black is a badass color, whatcha painting.


----------



## countryraptunes (Nov 28, 2005)

is this Candy Brandywine over black base coat ?


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

i like kandy brandywine better


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by countryraptunes_@Dec 12 2005, 05:46 AM~4387415
> *is this Candy Brandywine over black base coat ?
> *


i highly dought it . looks more like a charcoal or dark grey base. my boi painted a towncar brandywine with blak base and its black at some angels but when the light hits it its like dark blood red. and its flaked out so it looks even better. ill see if he post piks


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Dec 11 2005, 10:58 PM~4387066
> *thats the best shot that i have of it in the sun i got more pics of it but you cant really tell that its brandywine. it looks just black, let me find the pics real quick
> *


heres a better pic








heres a link to the build up of the car its my homies 63
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=137139&hl=


----------



## countryraptunes (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks abe0027 that pic is much better i think i found a winner, so abe0027 that pic above is candy brandywine over black base, also thanks again guys for the pics and your advice, next stop
Bellfort Auto Paint @ Body
7162 Bellfort St. Houston Texas
or
Triple C Auto Customizing
8514 C.E. King Parkway Houston Texas

ONCE AGAIN GO TEXAS LONGHORNS
SEE YALL ON 6st ON JAN 4


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

brandywine is sick. it looks more custom then candy apple red, tho they both look good


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Dec 12 2005, 07:01 AM~4386857
> *did you kandy paint your welding helmet.
> *




yes i did............

gold base with those silver jumbo flakes.........


that's all i will use thet jumbo flakes on............anything but a car :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks for the idea  i painted my fire extinguisher magenta/gold chameleon :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i painted this little guy kandy apple over a gold base.











and this one is brandywine over orion silver.











but you can't tell shit from pictures on a computer. go look at a chip book or go buy some small quantities of paint and do some test shooting


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Dec 15 2005, 01:50 AM~4406691
> *thanks for the idea  i painted my fire extinguisher magenta/gold chameleon :biggrin:
> *





no problem i need to take a new pic with the tape removed.....it has a gold lens :biggrin:


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

this is kandy brandywine


----------

